# Game Camera Photos!!!!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Guys have been submitting a lot of new game camera photos to the gallery. These are some of my favorite pics too. Check em out!

http://www.predatortalk.com/gallery/browseimages.php?do=browseimages&c=12


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris you picked some of mine! Thank you!







But there are some that are so much better, if only we had bears over here!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Chris you picked some of mine! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense, because yours are all awesome, but I just linked to the whole category of images.







You seem to have a lot more up there than most guys though.

When I said these are some of my favs, I just meant all game camera pics.









Thanks for sharing so much out here. Guys like you make this site great!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No offence taken! I really enjoy being apart of this fantastic site and I believe that is thanks to you Chris.


----------

